# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Verloren: Ezzy Zeta 5.8 zwischen Walchensee und Oberhaching

## sunzi

Hi,

Ich muss wohl 1 von 2 Segeln auf dem Weg verloren haben, da das andere noch brav neben den Boards lag. Bin sofort zurck an den See und wieder die Rckstrecke gefahren, konnte aber kein Segelbag mehr entdecken:

Beschreibung:
Schwarzer Segelbag mit weiem Aufdruck Ezzy Sails. Innen ein 5.8m2 Zeta in rot/gelb.

Das ist alles extrem rgerlich, weil das Segel noch relativ neu ist.

Bitte um Hinweise.

Vielen Dank

Sunzi

----------

